# chili recipe



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a fantastic white chili recipe, but for regular chili I just use the Chili Magic stuff or the False Alarm Chili Kit. I always saute onions and garlic before I saute the meat though and end up adding more spices.


----------



## Blood~Hound (Apr 28, 2008)

*Blood~Hounds Best Chili*

My best chili:
1 pound lean ground beef
2 cups chopped onion
2 15 1/2-ounce cans light red kidney beans
2 15 1/2-ounce cans dark red kidney beans
1 28-ounce can whole Italin-style tomatoes, cut up
1 14 1/2ounce can stewed tomatoes
2 4 1/2-ounce cans diced green chili peppers
2 to 4 tablespoons chili powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon dried oregano, crushed
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper (optional)
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1. In a 6- to 8- quart pot cook the ground beef and onion until meat is brown and onion is tender. Drain well.
2. Stir in the _undrained_ beans, the _undrained_ tomatoes, and the _undrained_ chili peppers. Add the chili powder, garlic powder, oregano, ground red pepper (if using), and black pepper.
3. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, coverd, about 1 1/4 hours or until desired consistency, stirring occasionally, Makes 10 servings.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Ingredients*

1 tablespoon olive oil
2 1/2 cups chopped onion
6 garlic cloves, minced
1 pound ground turkey breast or ground beef (depends on who I am fixing it for)
1 1/2 cups water
1 1/2 tablespoon chili powder 
1/4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
2 teaspoons cumin
1 (16-ounce) can kidney beans, drained and rinsed
1 (15.5-ounce) can small red beans, drained and rinsed
1 (15-ounce) can tomato sauce
1 (14.5-ounce) can whole tomatoes, undrained and coarsely chopped
1 cup beer ( I prefer New Belgium 1554)
1/3 cup hot brewed coffee

*Preparation*

Heat oil in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add chopped onion and garlic; sauté 3 minutes. Add ground turkey or beef; cook 6 minutes, stirring to crumble. Stir in water and next 6 ingredients (water through tomatoes), and bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, 45 minutes, stirring occasionally. Stir in beer and coffee; simmer 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. 

Sometimes we add shredded cheese and diced avocado.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ah, my childe, we have entered into dangerous territory. Men have come to fisticuffs over who has the best recipe, and others wax poetic about the Greatest of Questions, "To Bean or Not To Bean." Better souls than mine have been lost forever on this Eternal Quest for Chili Perfection

Having said all that...

1 pound ground bison. Yes, bison. 
1 medium onion, chopped
2 14 1/2 ounce cans diced tomatoes
1 15 ounce can pinto beans, rinsed and drained
1/2 cup water
2 - 3 teaspoons chili powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1/2 teaspoon pepper

Cook the onion and bison over medium heat until the meat is browned and the onion tender. Add the other ingredients, bring to boil. Reduce heat, simmer uncovered for 1 hour.

I've used this recipe to serve 6, though it is better suited to 4 (yes, I committed the Mortal Sin of skimping on portions -- you may beat me later)


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

I serve this every halloween mostly beacuse if you're not near a bathroom about an hour after eating it you will know fear.

Sweet Meltdown Chili 

2 pounds lean ground beef or pork (I use pork) 
1/2 large onion, diced 
1 tablespoon crushed red pepper 
3 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 tablespoon seasoned pepper 
1 (28 ounce) can baked beans 
2 (15.25 ounce) cans kidney beans with liquid 
2 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste 
1/4 cup white sugar 
3 carrots, sliced 
3 stalks celery, sliced 
1 green bell pepper, diced 
1 red bell pepper, diced 
2 jalapeno chile peppers, diced 
1/4 cup Canadian beer 
2 tablespoons crushed red pepper 
hot sauce 
1/4 cup barbeque sauce 
2 dried chipotle peppers 

1 In a large skillet over medium heat, brown ground beef together with onion, crushed red pepper, garlic powder, and seasoned pepper. Drain off the fat, and place the mixture into a slow cooker. 

2 Stir chipotle peppers, baked beans, kidney beans with liquid, tomato paste, sugar, carrots, celery, peppers, beer, and barbeque sauce into the slow cooker. Season with hot sauce and more crushed red pepper. 

3 Cover, and cook on Low for 4 to 5 hours after cooking remove chipotle peppers. 

4. Make peace with the Lord, eat. 

5. Keep bathroom free, warn neighbors of impending screams so they won't call 911. 

6. Don't eat peanuts for the next couple of days, you'll be "sensitive"


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

This is the best chili recipe around (but then again isn't everyone's?)

2 lbs ground beef
1/2 onion - diced
1 family size can tomato soup
1 large can spicy chili beans
1 large can mild chili beans
2 packages of your favorite chili seasoning

Brown ground beef and onion together. Drain. Dump everything else into pot with onions and beef. Let simmer at least an hour. This makes very thick chili. If you like your chili a little more on the thin side, add water to desired consistency. This is much better made 24 hours in advance and then re-heated. The flavors have more time to combine.

I serve this with all of the typical chili toppings on the side- shredded cheese, chopped onion, jalepeno's, and sour cream. Every year I have a hot dog/ Nacho/ Chili Bar set up. My guests can have a bowl of chili or use it to top a hot dog and make chili nacho's.


----------



## Redplanetjeep (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds great...can't wait to make one


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh, I have a recipe for a pumpkin chili that's to die for!!.....

now, where did i put it??....i'll let y'all know if i find it!....


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone  will try some recipes out before the big day!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The Auditor said:


> Ah, my childe, we have entered into dangerous territory. Men have come to fisticuffs over who has the best recipe, and others wax poetic about the Greatest of Questions, "To Bean or Not To Bean." Better souls than mine have been lost forever on this Eternal Quest for Chili Perfection
> 
> Having said all that...
> 
> ...


Well, bison shouldn't be too hard for her to find in France....NOT lol

MsM


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Okay mine is the best too.
Crockpot version.
1 cooked steak, chopped into pieces.(we use our BBQ left overs, but pan fried is good too)
1 lg can or 2 small cans of pinto beans. I drain 1/2 the liquid.
1 lg can or 2 small cans of kidney beans. Drain 1/2 again.
1 sm. can of diced tomatoes i drain 1/2 liquid again.
1 pkg. mc cormicks chili seasoning/low sodium version is good too.
Cook in crockpot on low at least 8 hrs. It thickens as it cooks.
It's a favorite among our kids and their sports teams.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

You know I haven't seen any bison here, there an ostrich and llama farm not far away but no bison! Oh and you can buy kanagroo meat but i won't eat skippy


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Both the US and Canada do export bison meat to Europe. France is actually the top export market for Canadian bison meat, receiving over a quarter million kilograms between March and August 2007 (most recent figures I could find -- source is Canada's dept. of ag). What happens to it when it gets there, how readily available it is in markets, I have no idea.

Though it won't be quite the same, you can substitute beef in the recipe. 

Oh...Canadian bison is also exported to the Netherlands


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Both the US and Canada do export bison meat to Europe. France is actually the top export market for Canadian bison meat, receiving over a quarter million kilograms between March and August 2007 (most recent figures I could find -- source is Canada's dept. of ag). What happens to it when it gets there, how readily available it is in markets, I have no idea.
> 
> Though it won't be quite the same, you can substitute beef in the recipe.
> 
> Oh...Canadian bison is also exported to the Netherlands


Um, WOW, how the heck do you know that?! Well, you are an auditor...you guys pretty much know everything don't ya?


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Here's a Pumpkin Chili recipe I absolutely love! I didn't create it, I just like making it!

Pumpkin Chili

3 lbs ground beef
1 med onion, chopped
1 c. canned pumpkin
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
2 tsp pumpkin pie spice
2 cans condensed tomato soup
2 cans (16 oz. ea.) hot chili beans
2 bottles (12 oz. ea.) chili sauce
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp chili powder

In large dutch oven cook ground beef & onion over med. heat until no longer pink. drain. add remaining ingredients, stir to mix. bring to a boil, reduce heat & simmer 1 hour. (makes 11 cups)


All, I can say is.....YUM!!!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Haunty's Chili

I do a simple chili recipe & get asked to make it time & time again.

1 large can of Hormel chili with beans
1 lb. ground beef
1 tbsp minced onion (can use fresh onion)
1 tsp McCormick California style garlic salt
1 tbsp ketchup
1 tsp yellow mustard
1 tbsp Ken Davis original BBQ sauce
water
cheese
sour cream

In a large frying pan w/ lid, brown ground beef w/ onions & garlic salt.
Drain the grease off of it. Add the can of chili, the rest of the ingredients & stir. Add enough water to thin it out, & heat it up. When it comes to a low boil, turn it off. Add a few slices of your favorite cheese to the middle & cover. In a few minutes the cheese will be melted, then serve with sour cream.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone  like the sound of the pumpkin chilli


----------

